# Tour of California



## Goblin84 (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone watching this race?  It is on Versus everynight at 10pm.   The prolouge was great!  1,2,3 taken by americans (not surprised) however I am shocked by Jason Donalds ride!  I was really hoping he would take first.


----------



## bruno (Feb 19, 2007)

nah. i don't rock a teevee. but i dig bike racin'. is that kid tom danielson in it?:idea:  watch him. he's gonna be good. i thing landis is "takin' time off".

i miss lance a. (and sheryl):razz: :beer: :dunce:


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah, Landis is takin some time.  Levi is number 1 overall after stage 1 despite a crash.  

Danielson is on team discovery.  he was 17th in the prologue and is now 21st after stage 1


----------

